# Paket in BlueJ einfügen



## blade (15. Okt 2010)

Hallo, habe von meinem Lehrer ein Paket mit Klassen bekommen die er mal geschrieben hat und ich soll die für ein eigenes Programm verwenden.
Versuche jetzt seit Studenden das Paket über 

Options --> Preferences --> Libraies 

einzubinden und in meiner Klasse nutzbar zu machen.
Im Projektordner kann ich das Paket von meinem Lehrer sehen.
Nur wenn ich es in meiner main Klasse mit import inout.Console;
einbinden möchte, bekomm ich beim kompilieren immer die Fehlermeldung: package inout does not exist.

Was mach ich falsch?


----------



## MiDniGG (15. Okt 2010)

Definiere Paket. Ist es eine .jar die auch als Library eingebunden werden kann? Oder sind es nur ein paar Ordner? Dann musst Du entweder die Klassen in Dein Projekt kopieren oder zumindest das Projekt Deines Lehrers in deinen Workspace schmeißen...


----------



## nrg (15. Okt 2010)

falls es eine jar ist würde ich diese einfach mal mit einem Zip-Tool z.b. WinRAR öffnen. Dort kannst du dann die Packagehierachie sehen. 

Ein kleines Beispiel:






mit

```
import org.apache.log4j.*;
```
stehen dir dann alle Klassen/Interfaces zur Verfügung, die in diesem Ordner sind (z.b.: FileAppender, LogManager, HTMLLayout etc)


----------



## blade (15. Okt 2010)

Hallo und danke für die schnellen Anworten.
Ich habe keine .jar Dateien, es ist ein Verzeichnis wo 
.pkg, .pkh, .class, .ctxt Dateien drinnen sind.
Hatte das ganze Paket eingebunden, aber blueJ findet die Klasse nicht.


----------



## nrg (15. Okt 2010)

hm. pkg und pkh sagt mir nix aber die .class kannst du einfach in dein ausführendes Verzeichnis kopieren. oder mach dort einen Ordner lib und pack sie da rein. Dann mit lib.KlassenName imporierten.

OT: finde BlueJ selbst für den Anfang ungeeignet und auch Profs. die ihre tollen Klassen ohne große Erklärung verteilen (oder du hast nicht aufgepasst ). Programmieren lernt man durch programmieren und nicht indem man sich mit, meist sogar noch schlecht implementierten, Klassen vom Prof rumärgern muss. Wenn man noch nicht das "KnowHow" hat diese selbst zu schreiben, sollte man sich ganz einfach zunächst auf das beschränken, was man bis dahin kann. Das kommt doch alles mit der Zeit von selbst....
Das ist nicht falsch zu verstehen und auch auf keinen Fall eine Kritik an dich. Kannst ja nix für deinen Prof


----------



## blade (15. Okt 2010)

Oh danke! jetzt bin ich echt einfach hin und hab einfach das Verzeichnis in den Projektordner kopiert und schon kann ich alles verwenden.

Ganz neu bin ich in Java nicht, also ein paar Monate spiel ich hier und da mal etwas mit rum, aber bis jetzt nur mit NetBeans. Da kann man ja recht leicht .JAR Dateien Importieren.
Das ich ein komplettes Verzeichnis einfach so Kopieren kann und dann verwenden, ist neu für mich.

Jetzt hab ich angefangen zu Informatik zu studieren, und da wird halt einfach gesagt, du musst jetzt deine Programme in BlueJ schreiben. 
Also muss ich gucken wie ich damit klar komme.
Zum glück kenn ich ja schon eine zeit lang hier das Forum und hier wird einem immer sehr gut und schnell geholfen.

In diesem Sinne danke und ein schönes Wochenende.


----------

